

Linq queries in Javascript - chazandchaz
http://www.breezejs.com/home

======
iamthepieman
This is right up my alley. However, I don't think there are many developers
creating applications that are mainly JS on the front end and .NET on the back
end.

Most developers I know who use .NET use MVC for the full stack.

------
NicoJuicy
This is seriously nice.

Love linq and this seems to be a great tool for using it in javascript

